# Spring Memory Lane?



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Has anyone heard if Memory Lane is having a spring meet? Their website has not been updated with events for 2016. V/r Shawn


----------



## how (Dec 25, 2015)

No reason to think it will not be held the same weekend of the Ann Arbor show April 24  as usual.
They dont update their events too early.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Normally they have the next years events up by now. Just want to make sure before I make hotel reservations. I'll call next week to confirm and post. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Dec 25, 2015)

They are kinda slow this year, he has been telling me he is waiting on new catalogs to be printed for almost a year.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 26, 2015)

mrg said:


> They are kinda slow this year, he has been telling me he is waiting on new catalogs to be printed for almost a year.




I hope so the fall show was a great one and packed. and one day at Ann Arbor isn't enough


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll be there. I would never miss this show.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 26, 2015)

Looking forward to attending. This will be my first time, can't wait.


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 26, 2015)

Talked to the Memory Lane boys about a week ago, it will be April 21st, 22nd, and 23rd, with Ann Arbor the 24th. Of course they are planning and waiting for folks to show up as early as that Monday or Tuesday. Biggest bicycle swap and show weekend of the year!! Can't wait! Joe


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 27, 2015)

Then the weekend ends with this:


----------



## partsguy (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm undecided.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Then the weekend ends with this:
> View attachment 261366




I can't justify a 2200 mile round trip for one day. Glad to hear MLC is a go--time to make a hotel reservation! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'm undecided.




If I were as close as you are this would be a no-brainer! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 28, 2015)

It's 146 miles from me so if gas is still cheap I guess I'll go.....


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2015)

it's 846 miles for me to get to Memory Lane.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 28, 2015)

675 miles one way for us....and then another 68 up to Ann Arbor...and worth every mile lol 

If ML's kitchen is still down, maybe I'll bring the grill that hooks up outside on our travel trailer and cook up some burgers and brats. And maybe some coffee too.....:o

Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> 675 miles one way for us....and then another 68 up to Ann Arbor...and worth every mile lol
> 
> If ML's kitchen is still down, maybe I'll bring the grill that hooks up outside on our travel trailer and cook up some burgers and brats. And maybe some coffee too.....:o
> 
> Darcie




drive by and stop at bri's for some good deals....


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 28, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> 675 miles one way for us....and then another 68 up to Ann Arbor...and worth every mile lol
> 
> If ML's kitchen is still down, maybe I'll bring the grill that hooks up outside on our travel trailer and cook up some burgers and brats. And maybe some coffee too.....:o
> 
> Darcie




At the last ML swap they hired a food vender , hope they do this time , not bad, sure was nice to have coffee and breakfast again!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2015)

This is just one way. 



catfish said:


> it's 846 miles for me to get to Memory Lane.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 28, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> At the last ML swap they hired a food vender , hope they do this time , not bad, sure was nice to have coffee and breakfast again!!




The Fall swap? Great, that's good to know! 
Darcie


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 28, 2015)

Yup , food vender was at the fall swap


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 28, 2015)

I thought there was an award for most miles traveled- but can't remember if it was from ML or AA...Scott in TX must rack up some miles, as well as those from CA and PR, but I think the guys from HI got it one year. THAT'S a lot of miles!!

Darcie


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 28, 2015)

i juss it a bout 5 hours from here in canada but its well worth the trip . lynn and i have met a lot of peaple from all over the states and have made a lot of friends .grand rapids is just super nice place to be . in the fall we even looked at a place in grand rapids for sale thats how much we like it !!!!! we usely get a room for one night at the old mill bed and brackfest in grand rapids .thee owners are reelly nice and we have be come good friends with them over the years    and ann arbor is a nother super nice  show to go to . from bicycle larry


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 8, 2016)

I heard of the Ann Arbor Swap meet a couple years ago, are they anything like these parties,I quit going they both started catering to tourists and got greedy on the campsite prices.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wetzelland+party+van+wert+ohio&FORM=AWIR

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=chillicothe++easy+rider+rodeo&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> I heard of the Ann Arbor Swap meet a couple years ago, are they anything like these parties,I quit going they both started catering to tourists and got greedy on the campsite prices.
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wetzelland+party+van+wert+ohio&FORM=AWIR
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=chillicothe++easy+rider+rodeo&FORM=HDRSC2




Not even close--a lot more family friendly. If you even think you like bicycles MLC/AA are not to be missed. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2016)

Haven't seen any adds concerning ML/ AA. Is it still happening?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 13, 2016)

Does the Memory lane swap have camping?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know if you would call it camping but a lot of vendors just sleep in their car, truck, van, trailer, camper or tent. The only facilities are a couple of porta potties. Lots of hotels within 15 miles or so.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2016)

Kind of.....



scooter_trasher said:


> Does the Memory lane swap have camping?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 13, 2016)

Might take the trip this years its only 640 miles for me 9 to 10 hours! Plus i have never been to the Ann arbor swap love to check it out!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2016)

Do it! It's worth the trip!



THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Might take the trip this years its only 640 miles for me 9 to 10 hours! Plus i have never been to the Ann arbor swap love to check it out!!


----------



## the tinker (Jan 13, 2016)

There is a Holiday Inn in Bowling Green I have stayed at in the past. About 20 minutes drive away.Seems like only 10 minutes cause you are thinking about "BIKES!!" And yes it is on ....25 bucks for an outdoor spot to sell, pay when you set up. The weather can be cold/rainy....might want  to think about a hotel ,unless you have an R.V.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2016)

My dad and I usually stay at the Holiday Inn Express in Napoleon which was only about 11 miles but they were already booked so I got us a room at the Bowling Green HIE. I spent 20 years 'camping' with the world's greatest Army and don't rough it anymore! V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 21, 2016)

catfish said:


> it's 846 miles for me to get to Memory Lane.





Nickinator said:


> 675 miles one way for us....and then another 68 up to Ann Arbor...and worth every mile lol


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 21, 2016)

2349 miles one way from Tacoma to Ann Arbor. thinking about flying in and shipping anything I buy home.


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> 2349 miles one way from Tacoma to Ann Arbor. thinking about flying in and shipping anything I buy home.



Lots of people do that.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm about 3 hours away , hard not to go now that I've been there . Went to all 3 last year , even the summer show has way more bikes than I'd normally see anywhere


----------

